# 360 4 ps3



## Awesome Wells (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone know where i can trade in a 360 and get a good deal for a ps3. Or even a straight swap? I'm so sick of the crap 360 library (I know there isn' that much difference, but at least I don't have to pay to play online) and M$ right now I've gone right off the machine.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you asked in Game? They do trades on games, not sure about consoles tho.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Or try Crack Converters. They always have consoles in stock for cheap. They'll probably do you a deal but unlikely a straight swap.


----------



## yield (Aug 13, 2009)

Or try CeX and HMV. 

There aren't that many exclusives on the PS3. Are you sure you want to change?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 13, 2009)

If he thinks the 30's library of games is shit fuck only knows why he's wanting a PS3, beyond the fact the dislikes paying for LIVE.

Still Awesome Wells is a miserabilist idiot so I'd imagine he is just wanting something to moan about.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Considering the price difference, I'd imagine your chances of a straight swap in a shop are virtually zero.

You might try looking at private ads, though?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 13, 2009)

yield said:


> Or try CeX and HMV.
> 
> There aren't that many exclusives on the PS3. Are you sure you want to change?



yes. owning a 360 feels like M$ permanently have their hand in your wallet. I'm bored of the games and sick of paying to be spawn killed by hyperactive yanks. 

I'm well aware there isn't much difference between the two consoles in terms of library but i'm no longer interested in the 360 as a product and a change is better than nothing i feel. there's nothing miserable about it. I just find the 360 to be a piss poor product supplied by the biggest bunch of wankers in gaming. The constant money grubbing does my head in.

That doesn't mean i'm going to trade it in for nothing. Most of the shops trade elites in for about £110 so it's not worth it in that instance. I'm not sure i'd trust anything traded in from CEX, nor would i want to leave my console with them to 'test' either. 

Just worth asking really. I'm bored of the console and there's nothing coming out that excites me that won't be completed in more than a week.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 13, 2009)

What exclusive titles are due out for the PS3 that make this a good swap for you?

Only God of War 3 for me.


99.9% of dual-platform releases are better on 360 as well.


Seems like a pointless quest!


----------



## yield (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yes. owning a 360 feels like M$ permanently have their hand in your wallet. I'm bored of the games and sick of paying to be spawn killed by hyperactive yanks.



Sony aren't all sweetness and light. 

I don't know why I play FPS, on PS3, COD4 is literally spawn > move > die. 

I admit I'm rubbish at them though. Battlefield 1943 is more fun.



Awesome Wells said:


> I'm well aware there isn't much difference between the two consoles in terms of library but i'm no longer interested in the 360 as a product and a change is better than nothing i feel. there's nothing miserable about it. I just find the 360 to be a piss poor product supplied by the biggest bunch of wankers in gaming. The constant money grubbing does my head in..



They're all in it for the money. 



Awesome Wells said:


> That doesn't mean i'm going to trade it in for nothing. Most of the shops trade elites in for about £110 so it's not worth it in that instance. I'm not sure i'd trust anything traded in from CEX, nor would i want to leave my console with them to 'test' either.



You'll be out of pocket. Got money burning a hole in your pocket?



Awesome Wells said:


> Just worth asking really. I'm bored of the console and there's nothing coming out that excites me that won't be completed in more than a week.



Sounds like your bored of gaming. How about selling your Xbox360 and waiting?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 13, 2009)

> yield said:
> 
> 
> > Sony aren't all sweetness and light.
> ...


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a 360 for a few years and then got a PS3 because I wanted a bluray player and was tired of the noise my xbox makes.

Ive been underwhelmed by the PS3 titles, saddened by how much electricity it uses, very happy with the bluray and the low levels of noise the unit makes. I was skeptical as to whether the graphics would be any better than xbox and so far have been right, I see nothing special.

My main problem these days is games, Im a casual gamer and dont have the time to get deeply into many titles, and crucially many do not provide me with enough fun. The 360 games you can download have gone a long way to solving this problem for me, lots of great titles that are well playable. The PS3 has not come close on that front yet, though I did just get Wipeout HD, not had time to play it yet. Oh and Im a sucker for pinball, and Zen Pinball on the PS3 seems a bit better than whatever the one is called for the 360, even though I think they are by the same developer.

I also have a feeling the PS3 controller hurts my hand less after extended use than the 360 one, hopefully I will get time this weekend to test this theory.


----------

